
An update on Heroku Node.js support - icey
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/20/an_update_on_heroku_node_js_support/
======
DTrejo
Summary:

 _[...] we are closing the Node.js experimental release to new users. All
existing users will continue to have access to the Node.js experimental
release.

[...] For those on the waiting list, you’ll be first on the list for the next
version next year._

~~~
dpritchett
That's at least a 13-week window for Joyent to wow us with no.de, the hosting
they used for the recent Node Knockout. I'm a Heroku fan but I'm also
impatient.

<http://joyeur.com/2010/09/16/smartplatform-and-node-js/>

~~~
steilpass
Unfortunately only for Knockout participants.

~~~
dpritchett
Sure, but they're planning on rolling it out as a full service soon. They
could yet beat Heroku to market.

------
grep
Heroku -> Expensive

Joyent -> Expensive

EngineYard -> Expensive

Is it possible that nobody thinks in the small guy for a managed service?

I'm waiting for nodejitsu, let's see what they have to offer.

~~~
abraham
If all of your examples are too expensive then you are expecting too low a
cost.

~~~
grep
Joyent -> $250/mo for 2GB RAM

Heroku -> $108/mo for the equivalent

EngineYard -> $85/mo for the equivalent

Not everyone can spend $100 per month in a server.

~~~
pquerna
these aren't servers.

these are PaaS.

if you want a cheap server with no extra services or support, there are
cheaper things, like EC2 Micro instances, Linode, Slicehost, Rackspace, and a
million other VPS providers.

Apples to Oranges.

------
steilpass
I am a bit underwhelmed. Node.js support at Heroku and Joyent are not public.
If you start in the Node game right now you have to setup your own servers.
SAAS anyone?

~~~
dpritchett
I set up a node server on AWS this weekend using a Micro instance. It took
almost an hour to execute my install script (most of that was compiling the
lastest Node) but in the end I was charged $0.37 for 15 hours of compute time
and some disk usage. Step by step: [http://dpritchett.posterous.com/get-up-
and-running-with-node...](http://dpritchett.posterous.com/get-up-and-running-
with-nodejs-on-your-own-am)

~~~
ashish01
I did the same thing this weekend. Setting up node on ec2-micro with a ubuntu
10.04 image. The process was mostly straight forward but I had a issue with in
correct entry in fstab resulting in not being able to ssh in after a reboot.
The fix was simple but I did waste an hour on it.

Here is a list of steps I did <http://pastebin.com/gz01XZnU>

Main thing is to fix the fstab as soon as you login the first time.

------
Kilimanjaro
Next year?

That's an eternity in internet time!

